# UK to Granada Retirement



## Angel-Rio (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

My father is looking to retire including his Brother.
They came to the conclusion that Granada was their dream destination.

So we're eying up a few properties in the Granada region, talking and networking with any Spanish nationals, 
Already planning on going for a short Easter break in the region to get to know the place.
I came here otherwise wanting to know any helpful information I can.

*Buying Land and Property*

If I buy a property with land, can I do whatever the hell I want to it like build extra stuff and extensions etc?

Do I need planning permission?

Anything I need to be weary of when BUYING a property in Granada Spain any horror stories or scams I need to look out for?

I have more to ask but i'll start with this for now.

Also thank you in advance for reading this, any insight and experience is considered helpful!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello

It's hard to know where to start with this, you've got a lot of reading and research to do.

The first place I'd advise you start researching is the tax implications of becoming a fiscal resident of Spain because that's got plenty of potholes for you to look at.

The second place is buying a Spanish property - that's just one great big minefield. So much so that in this current market and given all the potential mines to step on, I'd advise you against buying and suggest renting somewhere to start with - much simpler, easier, less stressful and with less mines to step on.

Buying property and land and what you can do with it, planning permission etc = MASSIVE MINEFIELD of potential problems. The only safe way is to sit down and research it and understand what those mines are and how to avoid them.

One of the biggest problems with Spain is that it's terribly corrupt and you can't trust anyone, that includes government officials, local government officials, accountants lawyers and estate agents, they're all on the take and make.

Particularly in this financial environment.

You've been warned.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi

There are always scaremongers...

It's still a great place to live. I live in the Alpujarra in Granada.

For taxation info get the FACTS here on the UK Gov page updated 13/03/2013 and also if you click on the property link there is also updated advice on buying property here too....
Finance

Good luck....


----------

